# Fostimon/FSH injectables and muscle cramps



## justjazzyjess (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi everyone, was wondering if anyone on Fostimon (or another form of FSH injections maybe) has experienced muscle cramps? 

Im on day 15 of stimming with fostimon - today will be my last day as my trigger shot is due Sunday early am. Ive been fine the whole time but today (and a little yesterday but worse today) Ive had muscle cramps particularly down both calves and a bit in my thighs. Feels like Ive been running or something lol.

Jut wondering if this was a side effect, can't think what else has caused it but maybe its unrelated!

Thanks in advance


----------

